# Late Christmas surprise



## sm0kin (Jan 5, 2019)

I was fortunate enough to get a 20lb wheel of this cheese
http://shop.sartoricheese.com/reserve/gold-bellavitano
It is as incredible as they claim, $340 bucks worth!!! So I am cutting up and vac packing 3/4 of it, and want to smoke the other 5 lbs. masterbuilt smoker with a mailbox mod of sorts. High temp today only 60. Amnps tray ready to go. 
Big questions:
I have alder, Apple, and two blends. Oak hickory cherry and maple oak cherry
How long? Would you even try smoking cheese this expensive?


----------



## sm0kin (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 5, 2019)

I would smoke a chunk of that. However I would go with a lite smoke. Maybe two hours with a clean apple wood smoke. Anymore especially with pellets and your risking the smoke flavor dominating the cheese flavor. IMHO you only want to accent the cheese flavor not overwhelm it. 

Chris


----------



## sm0kin (Jan 5, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I would smoke a chunk of that. However I would go with a lite smoke. Maybe two hours with a clean apple wood smoke. Anymore especially with pellets and your risking the smoke flavor dominating the cheese flavor. IMHO you only want to accent the cheese flavor not overwhelm it.
> 
> Chris


This has a creamy nutty Parmesan like flavor, you think apple is the way to go?


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 5, 2019)

Personally yes, I think apple will accent the cheese. Have you smoked cheese before? The only reason I ask is different folks like different levels of smokiness. My wife and I enjoy a lite smoke profile so I use apple dust on our cheese(about two or three hours). My kids however like a strong smoke profile so I use apple or hickory pellets on their cheese(about three to four hours). When smoking for the wife and I with dust I can basically eat it right out of the smoker. When I do cheese for the kids it takes a minimum of two weeks to be enjoyable.

Chris


----------



## sm0kin (Jan 5, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Personally yes, I think apple will accent the cheese. Have you smoked cheese before? The only reason I ask is different folks like different levels of smokiness. My wife and I enjoy a lite smoke profile so I use apple dust on our cheese(about two or three hours). My kids however like a strong smoke profile so I use apple or hickory pellets on their cheese(about three to four hours). When smoking for the wife and I with dust I can basically eat it right out of the smoker. When I do cheese for the kids it takes a minimum of two weeks to be enjoyable.
> 
> Chris


Nope, I’ve smoked lots of meats veggies and seafood, salt, garlic, no cheese. I’ll likely be the only family member eating it, so a little extra smoke would be fine.  Honestly, I wasn’t equipped with the outside cabinet smoke generator till recently. I did read to let the cheese dry in the fridge overnight and smoke it when it’s close to room temp. Am I on the right track?


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 5, 2019)

I think my vote would be with Apple Wood Dust in the AMNPS.
A milder, cooler smoke.
With 5 pounds, you could sample as you go.


----------



## sm0kin (Jan 6, 2019)

2.5 hours with Apple pellets, wow. Just wow.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2019)

It looks like it took on some nice color. If it isn't strong enough when you open it up you can always pop it into the smoker again. Now you have a baseline to go by. Nice job - did you try any?

Point for sure

Chris


----------



## sm0kin (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks! I did try two small pieces that broke off. The apple smoke really compliments the flavor of the cheese. It was definitely a great idea! Good to know I can smoke it again if needed. I’m considering smoking more!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 6, 2019)

Glad your happy, it also sounds like your hooked now. If you have any more questions please ask. We've all been thru the learning curve and are more then happy to help folks avoid the same mistakes we've made. 

Chris


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 7, 2019)

I've tried some samples of that cheese but never bought any.  I would have been worried about smoking it as well.  Now if I ever buy some I have a little something to go with if I want to smoke it.  Thanks for sharing your experiment.


----------



## sm0kin (Jan 7, 2019)

The smaller pieces that broke off while I was cutting we’re smoked as well. They took on a lot of smoke given the small surface area, but not too much smoke for me. I think 1/4” thick pieces would be perfect  
I will report back in 2 weeks with updated results


----------

